# Plus-size models wearing fat suits are new fashion low



## lovelocs (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not even going to say anything... 

View attachment dafuck.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 5, 2011)

Fixed the link

And nothing about fashion industry / fashion models surprises me anymore.


----------



## Tania (Aug 5, 2011)

Pff. Or, you know, she could've left the calls to someone who's actually a size 18 and not made the offensive comment about having the body she wants while being able to stay "healthy." I get that people have happy weights and feel that nobody should have to gain or lose weight to work, but what a fucking crappy way of putting it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 5, 2011)

Unbelievable.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not surprised. I've heard of this before. When a model is not thin enough for regular modeling, but not curvy enough for plus size, they lump her in with the plus size and make her wear body pads to smooth out the areas that don't have the kind of curve that the company wants.

It's pathetic, yes, but not unheard of.


----------



## lovelocs (Aug 6, 2011)

Sorry about the link, folks...


----------



## love_my_life (Aug 6, 2011)

I think that articles like this prove what air-heads fashion models actually are...


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2011)

love_my_life said:


> I think that articles like this prove what air-heads fashion models actually are...



Including the fat fashion models?

and

Main board.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 6, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Fixed the link
> 
> And nothing about fashion industry / fashion models surprises me anymore.




This is a serious WTF moment from the fashion industry. And in true 'dumb supermodel' style, using fat suits to continue to get plus size modelling work but not actually be plus-sized . If you want to be healthy and thin and a model, than be a thin model, don't insult the rest of us by putting on a clown suit to be a plus-size model. It promotes an unrealistic image of plus-sized women ('cause I know my body isn't in smooth, un-puckered condition) and takes away modelling gigs from actual plus-sized models. 

This is like a white model smearing on brown body paint and getting a perm to get gigs as a Black model.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 6, 2011)

mossystate said:


> Including the fat fashion models?
> 
> and
> 
> Main board.



What fat fashion models? Where? 



idontspeakespn said:


> This is a serious WTF moment from the fashion industry. And in true 'dumb supermodel' style, using fat suits to continue to get plus size modelling work but not actually be plus-sized . If you want to be healthy and thin and a model, than be a thin model, don't insult the rest of us by putting on a clown suit to be a plus-size model. It promotes an unrealistic image of plus-sized women ('cause I know my body isn't in smooth, un-puckered condition) and takes away modelling gigs from actual plus-sized models.
> 
> This is like a white model smearing on brown body paint and getting a perm to get gigs as a Black model.



Frankly, I don't give a flying fig about the fashion industry. It doesn't support me; I don't support it.

That said, a model takes money to be a canvas. They walk in the door for work and get painted, dyed, fluffed, teased, whatever. Am I supposed to be surprised that they 'faked' something to get work? 

Italian Vogue in a 'ground breaking' move gave us plus sized models, who aren't really plus sized, in lingerie -- not fashion. And white models in blackface already happened. You can thank French Vogue for that.

_Nothing about fashion industry / fashion models surprises me anymore. _


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2011)

love_my_life said:


> I think that articles like this prove what air-heads fashion models actually are...


I was a fashion model. Never been an air-head. Generalize much?


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Aug 6, 2011)

Tania said:


> Pff. Or, you know, she could've left the calls to someone who's actually a size 18 and not made the offensive comment about having the body she wants while being able to stay "healthy." I get that people have happy weights and feel that nobody should have to gain or lose weight to work, but what a fucking crappy way of putting it.



Hanlon's razor. It probably wasn't meant to be offensive.

Most people just haven't gotten the memo that chub won't kill you before 30.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 6, 2011)

main board...where all kinds of generalities about women can be talked about, and where offended women can be told they might not need to feel offended


----------



## Jes (Aug 6, 2011)

love_my_life said:


> I think that articles like this prove what air-heads fashion models actually are...



i don't know what this means.


----------



## CleverBomb (Aug 6, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm not surprised. I've heard of this before. When a model is not thin enough for regular modeling, but not curvy enough for plus size, they lump her in with the plus size and make her wear body pads to smooth out the areas that don't have the kind of curve that the company wants.
> 
> It's pathetic, yes, but not unheard of.


Which is counterproductive, as clothes cut to fit a padded-out-to-"ideal" model likely won't hang properly on the actual women who are their intended customers.

Sheesh.

-Rusty


----------



## xeillia (Aug 19, 2011)

Its a bloody joke, how dare they use models with padding. I have been banging my drum about this for a few weeks since I first saw the article about the models that featured in Italian Vogue. If you ask me, they should use real plus size models. I am sorry but a size 12 is NOT plus size! The fact of the matter is these designers are a bunch of hacks that do not have the skills to make fashion and clothing for the real plus sized community. *rant done*


----------

